# degree or diploma?



## dior (Jul 6, 2008)

hi,

currently i'm doing an online diploma in catering. my goal is to open a buisness of my own, a restaurant may be.but for that, i think i need some hands on experience too. so i'm thinking of going to a school. can any one please tell me will a diploma from a culinary school be enough for that or i must do a degree? 
i've one more question, does a diploma holder from a culinary school is eligible to wear the chef's jacket and hat? and will he/she be reffered as "chef" after getting the diploma?
thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

a piece of paper...whether it be a diploma or degree does not make you a chef...or a cook.
It's a tool that you can utilize to apply at difference places to gain experience. It gives you experience in the basics and course that are designed to facilitate you starting your career.

It's also really good on a resume
but being a chef takes years and years of practice, experience and work.

good luck!


----------

